# Wie tief sollte die Teichpumpe liegen?



## dragsterrobby (2. Aug. 2012)

Hallo, w.o. schon zu lesen ist bin ich mir nicht sicher, in welcher Tiefe die Pumpe platziert werden sollte!
Meine Wassertiefe is von ca. 30cm bis knapp 200cm.
Und welches ist die beste Entfernung vom Einlauf/Bachlauf?


----------



## stuffi (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie tief sollte die Teichpumpe liegen?*

Hallo, 

meiner Meinung nach an der tiefsten stelle und wenn es geht genau am anderen Ende von dem Bachlauf/Einlauf, somit ist ein relativ große Wahrscheinlichkeit gegeben, dass das Wasser komplett getauscht wird. 

Gruß Stuffi


----------



## Nori (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie tief sollte die Teichpumpe liegen?*

Normalerweise liegt die Pumpe am weitesten entfernt zum Zulauf - egal ob das dann gerade die tiefste Stelle ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## DucatiMarkus (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie tief sollte die Teichpumpe liegen?*

Ich hatte am Anfang den Fehler gemacht den Einlauf und fast darunter die Pumpe.
Irgendwie dachte ich mir da bekomme ich keine richtige Zirkulation zu stande.
Habe es dann umgebaut : Pumpe tiefste Stelle und am weitesten weg vom Einlauf.
Siehe da das Wasser wurde merklich klarer.
Habe immer Sicht bis nach ganz unten


----------



## Joerg (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie tief sollte die Teichpumpe liegen?*

Günter,
bei deiner Teichgröße sollte die eigentlich außerhalb vom Teich sitzen.
Ansonsten da wo sie am meisten Dreck rausholen kann.


----------



## HAnniGAP (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie tief sollte die Teichpumpe liegen?*

Ich hab sie Ungefähr in der Mitte (Mitte des Teiches und Mitte der Tiefe). So gibt es unten kühleres Wasser (mehr O2) und  im flachen ruhiges und wärmeres Wasser (für Insekten und kl. Babyfischlis). Hat sich bis etz keiner der Bewohner beschwert. WW OK.

LG Anni


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie tief sollte die Teichpumpe liegen?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Günter,
> bei deiner Teichgröße sollte die eigentlich außerhalb vom Teich sitzen.
> Ansonsten da wo sie am meisten Dreck rausholen kann.



Jörg,
damit habe ich mich noch nicht befasst, bin erstmal froh das es so ganz gut läuft.


----------



## Joerg (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie tief sollte die Teichpumpe liegen?*

Wieviel willst du denn die Stunde umwälzen?
Nach meinem letzten Umbau ist der Teich strömungstechnisch etwas ungünstiger und ich musste eine 2 Pumpe einplanen, da es ansonsten keine gute Strömung gibt, damit der ganze Dreck gut an einer Stelle rausgeholt werden kann.


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie tief sollte die Teichpumpe liegen?*

Na Joerg ich kann es mir i.M. nicht aussuchen mit meiner Aquamax 150000!


----------



## Joerg (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wie tief sollte die Teichpumpe liegen?*

Sollte eine 15m3 sein, (hab ich auch rumliegen) ansonsten hast du sicher kein Problem mit der Umwälzung.
Es gibt da schon Optionen, die auch nicht gleich einen großen Umbau erfordern.

Ein Sammelbecken auf Teichniveau ist schon mal ein Anfang.
Dort kann sich schon viel grober Dreck absetzen, bevor er zerschreddert und dann mühsam vom Filter umgewandelt wird.
Optionen zur weiteren Optimierung sind dann darin ein SIF, SIPA oder eine Strumpfhose.
Danach hat der Filter deutlich weniger zu tun und kann sich um die ganz kleinen Sachen kümmern.


----------

